
Coronavirus: How worried should we be? - mauliknshah
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51048366
======
foxyv
Slightly more worried than about SARS. It's less deadly but a lot more likely
to spread. The death rate isn't as bad as community acquired pneumonia,
however it's concerning that the incubation period is so long and it is so
virulent.

